

How gizmo maker's hack outflanked copyright trolls - rytis
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/16/chumby_nettv_hack/

======
noonespecial
Couldn't be more impressed by Bunnie. It's always a jaw-dropping "no way" with
this guy but this, I'd call this hack Woz level magic.

------
StavrosK
It sounds like you can't do some nice things like alpha channel transparency
on the video with this method. Not a big deal, but a shame that this sort of
innovation is being stifled legally.

------
joezydeco
So there's still a chance that Bunnie will get DMCA'ed on using the HDCP
encoding key? I'm a little lost on what's possible and what isn't now that the
keys are out there.

------
maeon3
I always thought it funny that the spirit of copyright is to cultivate and
encourage innovation, but instead it is being used to create fire-hoops to
jump through to create innovation.

When something that is designed to help actually causes harm, it is then that
you discontinue the thing causing harm.

